# Tivo Stream vs. Belkin TV vs. Sling



## SlammedNiss (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm looking to be able to stream live/recorded content to my android phones and tablets throughout the house. My current setup is a Roamio + Mini. What are the cons and pros of the Stream? And would a Belkin TV or Slingbox be more logical?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

I stream to iPad or S7 because it's the cheapest and easiest method for me.


----------



## SlammedNiss (Sep 24, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> I stream to iPad or S7 because it's the cheapest and easiest method for me.


Any cons to the Stream? Are you pretty happy with it? Does it work well?

Anybody else want to join in the conversation? Looking for additional input regarding the 3 setups listed in the subject title.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

Which model of Roamio do you have? If it's the base model or OTA then you'd have to buy a Tivo Stream which I understand has been discontinued. Assuming you can still buy one, the posts I've seen on the forum seem to indicate a fair amount of trouble streaming outside the house, but pretty good luck streaming inside the house. If you think you'd want to stream outside the house, many people on the forum seem to think the Slingbox is a better choice. If you have a Roamio Plus or Pro then the Stream is built-in and there's no reason not to try it out.

Edit: I see from your footer that you have a "Roamio on HD Antenna" which implies you either have the base model or OTA so would have to buy a Stream. I don't see the Stream available on Amazon or Weaknees, but there are some on eBay. Seems unlikely that Tivo will continue to actively support a discontinued item.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

SlammedNiss said:


> Any cons to the Stream? Are you pretty happy with it? Does it work well?
> 
> Anybody else want to join in the conversation? Looking for additional input regarding the 3 setups listed in the subject title.


Works well in home. Not out of home.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

SlammedNiss said:


> I'm looking to be able to stream live/recorded content to my android phones and tablets throughout the house. My current setup is a Roamio + Mini. What are the cons and pros of the Stream? And would a Belkin TV or Slingbox be more logical?


I have no difficulty streaming on my home network. Occasional issues streaming away from home (while on transit light rail) , often resolved by downloading and watching the downloading content.

I currently have two 746 TiVo Premieres, a Roamio OTA, and a Roamio Basic. The Bolt built in stream is limited to two simultaneous streams on the home network (stand alone and Roamio built-in four streams) and like the built in Roamio and stand alone stream a single out of home stream.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

PCurry57 said:


> I have no difficulty streaming on my home network. Occasional issues streaming away from home [...]


Similar experience. OOH issues are rare. I normally stream in a doc's office or hospital waiting room, where there's typically 10mbps or greater download available. I've got ~ 30mbps upload available at home.

I'm using a Bolt+, without the dedicated streaming chipset of the Roamio or stand-alone Stream device.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I use a TiVo stream with my Roamio Basic model. I used to use it a good bit for in-home streaming and it worked well. We now have enough TVs in the house that I don't use stream in-home any longer. Only occasionally have I used it out of home. We only have 2Mb upstream so the PQ is not very good but it does seem to work OK, although again I rarely use it. It also will only work on WiFi at least on IOS devices, not sure about androids.

I also own a Belkin unit. I bought it before the TiVo Stream came out and once I got it working (took some tech support to make that happen) it seemed to work pretty well, probably more reliably and better PQ than the Stream. I do recall the controls seemed a bit clumsy and the Stream controls are better. I actually still have the Belkin if your interested in buying?


----------

